# Can somebody explain me...



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

...why Ground control has 3 different apliction for the b14
6030.01 200SX / Sentra 95-99 1,2 A,D 0 to 3 
6030.02 200SX / Sentra 95-99 4 A,D 0 to 3 
6030.03 200SX / Sentra 95-99 7,8,10 A,D 0 to 3 
TIA


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

its some bs about one fitting over agx the other over tokico's and stock and the other something else. but ive heard they all work on all applications.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

which one fitting over agx
thanks


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

I need that answer too. I just my coilovers & AGX's.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

They may be just different spring rates. However, when my friend bought GC's for his Probe, he used them with Tokico Illuminas and the colars around the shocks had to be trimmed to fit the GC sleeves over them.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

im not sure which fit agx's. i was looking at some site awhile back and it actually told which fit what. i think they would all fit with minimal mods though. check gc's website...id hope they would list it there


----------

